# توزيعات الحج من " فن العناية لتجهيز وتغليف الهدايا "



## أم فيصل (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


أقدم لكم نموذجا جديدا من توزيعاتي واللتي نفذت حديثا لإحدى الزميلات بالمنتدى بمناسبة عودتها من مكة المكرمة بعد أدائها فريضة الحج 


أسال الله تعاى أن يتقبل منها ومن حجاج بيت الله الحرام جميعا 


وقد حوت كل توزيعة على تولة عطر صغيرة وشوكولا من حلويات سعد الدين وملبس اللوز 


وإليكم الصور ....




















تصميم وتنفيذ : أم فيصل _ الرياض 


أتمنى أن تنال رضاكم واستحسانكم​​*​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: توزيعات الحج من " فن العناية لتجهيز وتغليف الهدايا "*

روعه ماشاء الله


----------



## أم فيصل (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: توزيعات الحج من " فن العناية لتجهيز وتغليف الهدايا "*

مشكووووووورة يالغالية


----------



## أم فيصل (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: توزيعات الحج من " فن العناية لتجهيز وتغليف الهدايا "*

أستغفر الله العظيم


----------



## أم فيصل (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: توزيعات الحج من " فن العناية لتجهيز وتغليف الهدايا "*

يــــــا رب .. لا تَحرمنَــــا أمنيـــةً تُفـــرحُ قلوبنــــا .. وتوبَــــةً تَجلـــي هُمومنــــا .. وَفرجــــاً يكشـــفُ الكَـــرب عنّــــا .. وَجنّـــةً فِــــي أُخرانــــا .. 
وَرضـــا مِنــــك عَلينــــا اللهم امين


----------



## أم فيصل (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: توزيعات الحج من " فن العناية لتجهيز وتغليف الهدايا "*

يارب انى أسالك ~ فـــرحـــة ~ تنسينى كل ما أحزن قلبى وقلب احبائى​


----------

